# Status of PR Applied on 29th May 2014



## IaminSA (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi There,

I applied for my permanent residence on 29th May 2014 at Akasia office Pretoria. Since the systems went offline, I am not sure how to track the status of my application. Does any one have any information on the below 

1) when the systems will be up again..?

2) How will DHA deal with the application that were submitted PRE-VFS

3) How will Akasia office issue the finalised permits or PR inview of system being down.


Requesting assistance for anyone who has any information.


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

Go there in person


----------

